# ventilation requirements on boiler rm door



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Is anyone aware of ventilation requirements for a boiler room door (i.e. louvered door)? If no one responds I'll try the fire marshal (who inspects boiler units)-hopefully he will know. If ventilation is required, is there a certain size (i.e. 1sqft)?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

If you using louvered door or a metal grilles on the wall one up and one down, you can calculate as 75% of the gross area for metal grilles and 25% for wood louvers. You can put 2 metal grilles one within 12" of the floor the other one right above within 12" of the ceiling. 

Code here requires each opening to have free area of not less then 100 sq. inches and at least 1 sq. inch per 1000 BTU rating of appliances installed within that area. 

Lets say you have a boiler room we call it A. The boiler and WH located there and room B is the open basement space. Now you need to find the required volume. 
Lets say input rating of your boiler is 110,000 Btu and your WH is 40,000 Btu Total rating in Room A is 150,000 Btu. To figure out required volume you have to use this formula (Total input rating (Btu) x 50 cuft )/1,000 Btu so what you have is (150,000 x 50/1,000 ) = 7,500 cuft. Next you have to find out the amount of combustion air available based on the volume of the room. Find volume of the room use this formula Length x width x height, so the room A let say is = 10 ft. x 20 ft. x 10 ft. = 2,000 cuft and room B is 30 ft. x 20 ft. x 10 ft. = 6,000 cuft Combined volume is 8000 cuft. Now you have to figure out the size of each opening needed between the 2 rooms and to size each opening use this formula (Total input rating (Btu) x 1 sqin)/1,000 Btu = (150,000 Btu x 1 sqin /1,000 Btu) = 150 sqin Install metal grilles one within 1 foot of the ceiling of the room and one within 1 foot of the floor like I said before and you all set. If you have direct went in some cases you don't need anything depends on the set up.


----------

